

Discover Apps Socially - izappka
http://www.zappka.com/

======
izappka
Hi all,

Checkout the Google Playstore, you will find over a million apps and most of
them can make a huge difference in your life. Now let’s come to the other
question about how do you get to the apps that are useful? The ones you see on
high on the list are usually promoted up there, they may be good but you can’t
say there isn’t anything better. If people are adding thousands of apps
everyday then obviously they are improving the experience. There could be an
app with lesser bugs than a popular one, or a free substitute to a paid one,
but how do you discover them? A little research on human behavior tells us
that we don’t trust anything new until it has been used by someone we trust,
and the same goes with technology and us. We follow experts on Youtube,
twitter, Facebook, Mashable, Tumblr, Pinterest to source information or
content on various topics. Zappka is one stop, exclusively for apps. With
Zappka, anyone can create an appstore for others to follow. You can follow
experts from any field and see the apps they use/recommend. It’s an app that
lets you find great apps, curated by intelligent human instinct. App bloggers
and critics can organize their content on a platform specially customized for
them. They can get serious traction, and build a reputation by recommending
new and interesting apps on their appstores. The can also monetize their
content as Zappka will share the revenue earned, per download from the store.
The app opens the door for a new app career that ensures quality content and
apps for everyone. Now if, you need an app for a purpose, you just need to
find the right appstore. Check the reviews and content by real experts and
make an informed decision with Zappka!

Best

Zappka Team

